# Which II resorts are difficult to get in exchange?



## seema (Jan 25, 2007)

Obviously, the Disney resorts at Disney World, the Royal resorts at Cancun, and Harborside at Atlantic units are hardest to exchange into?

What other resorts are difficult to obtain in exchange, via II?


----------



## "Roger" (Jan 25, 2007)

seema said:


> ...
> What other resorts are difficult to obtain in exchange, via II?


Anything that is in RCI. They are even harder than the resorts that you list.


----------



## talkamotta (Jan 25, 2007)

It all depends on these factors:  (I am sure that others will have additional points to add, or might disagree on what I have said) It is very opinionated and debatable depending on people's experience.

1. What are you using to trade; the resort and the week you are depositing. 

2. When did you deposit your week. 

3. What are you trading for;  what week and size are you requestion and what particular resort(s) are you requesting. 

4. Luck

5. World events and/or weather conditions. 

I was able to get a 4 bedroom GC in the summer in Park City for my below average trader 2 bedroom. Luck

I was able to get a 2 bedroom Royal Mayan for a 2 bedroom Orlando.  Time=Dec 10, 2005 a good time for Cancun but maybe some people dont like to travel just before Christmas.  We were confirmed in June and Wilma hit Cancun in October - Im sure other units became available around that time too. 

That same Orlando 2 bedroom was able to get a 2 bedroom Marriot Grande Ocean in March - Time (March is a little cooler in Hilton Head, but it was great for us). 

RCI - A low 2 bedroom trader for 2 bedroom FF Flagstaff - Labor Day week:  Time 
Kids are back in school. Great time for Northern Arizona.   

I have more trades that I am grateful that I got but it does get harder each year. Flexibility is a big key. Sometimes, like with my current request with   SFX, Im getting nothing. Sometimes the "Luck" part is bad. 

Thats why many people say "Buy where you want to stay".


----------



## talkamotta (Jan 25, 2007)

Just off the top of my head (not sure if they are with II or RCI) Unless you have a tiger trader and even then. (of course anyone can get lucky)

The list would include:

All the resorts that are at the top of the Reviews in each section, other than the off season for that location.  

Ex.  Marriot Grande Ocean between April and end of August is hard but Hilton Head during Jan and Feb is easy. 

Anything in Montana or Northern Idaho in July.  (Yellowstone, Tetons, Glacier Park)
The timeshare that is in Alexandria, in Washington D.C.  when its not cold. 
Key West 2 bedrooms except in Aug, Sept and early Oct. 

Gold Crown 2 bedroom, California Coast in summer. 

Gold Crown SW Gulf Coast 2 bedroom (ex. Longboat Key) except during late Aug, and September, sometimes can get it in October.


----------



## gmarine (Jan 25, 2007)

seema said:


> Obviously, the Disney resorts at Disney World, the Royal resorts at Cancun, and Harborside at Atlantic units are hardest to exchange into?
> 
> What other resorts are difficult to obtain in exchange, via II?



Without taking into account the many resorts that are extremely difficult at some times of the year and fairly easy at others I will try to list a few that are difficult any time of the year.

Westin St John, among the most difficult.
St James Club,Antigua. Very difficult, very few owners deposit with II.
Seaaquarium, Curacao. Few deposits.
Any Hawaii Marriott or Westin. Same as above with huge demand.
I assume Marriott Frenchmans Reef,St Thomas will be very difficult with high demand.
Hyatt Sunset Harbor, Key West
I'm sure there are a bunch more I am leaving out.


----------



## Princess Sunflower (Jan 25, 2007)

Ocean City Maryland is very difficult to trade between June-Sept 15th. I tried for 6 months to get a trade with no luck.


----------



## vacationlover2 (Jan 26, 2007)

*What is a tiger trader?*

I keep hearing this term on these boards.  Which units are considered tiger traders?  Is my 2BR Aruba Surf one?

Thanks!


----------



## barndweller (Jan 26, 2007)

Some stuff trades with both II & RCI & can be easier with one or the other.
This list is strickly II 

Some out west that are difficult to get either for trading power issues or lack of availability:

Four Seasons Aviara
The Highlands Inn, A Hyatt Vacation Club Resort • HYI
WorldMark Marina Dunes • WDU
Pacific Grove Plaza • PGP
Hyatt Piñon Pointe • HYN
Four Seasons Troon  SCT
Sunterra's Villas de Santa Fe and Vacation Internationale - Villas de Santa Fe • VSF, SSF & VF1
Village at Carefree VCR
Scottsdale Resort Club SKD
anything in Vancouver or Victoria
Any Hawaii Marriott without a Marriot trade
Any Westin Hawaii without Sheraton trade
also anything in the British Isles in the summer and London anytime


----------



## mav (Jan 26, 2007)

Highlands Inn in Carmel, Calif.   WOOOO I'd love to get in there! Has anyone ever actually gotten an exchange into that resort ?


----------



## mav (Jan 26, 2007)

Highlands Inn in Carmel, Calif.   WOOOO I'd love to get in there! Has anyone ever actually gotten an exchange into that resort ?
   Mav


----------



## rsackett (Jan 26, 2007)

seema said:


> Obviously, the Disney resorts at Disney World, the Royal resorts at Cancun, and Harborside at Atlantic units are hardest to exchange into?
> 
> What other resorts are difficult to obtain in exchange, via II?



I would include Marriott - 47 Park St. London

Very hard to get!


----------



## Bill4728 (Jan 26, 2007)

rsackett said:


> I would include Marriott - 47 Park St. London
> 
> Very hard to get!


Hard to get is an understatement!! I've heard of only 2 people ever trading into this Marriott in London. Also it no longer listed in the II directory. I was told by a guide that it because there are so few deposits from the resort.


----------



## PeelBoy (Jan 27, 2007)

*Harborside*

Is it difficult to trade into Harborside one bed room?  I have placed a request last month for a one bedroom anytime in the coming 2 years.  My trader is Sunterra points.


----------



## TravlGrl (Jan 27, 2007)

I have had a II request in for about a month with no luck so far as I know I am attempting to make a challenging trade.  Am trading a Worldmark 1-bedroom.  Looking at my list, does anyone have an opinion as to which resort I might get into (if any)?  Yes, I know, I am picky.

Ambergris Caye, San Pedro, BELIZE 
  Check-in Date: February, 28 2008 | Check-out Date: May, 29 2008 
 Belize Yacht Club Resort • BZY
 Captain Morgan's Vacation Beach Club • MRG

 Ocho Rios, JAMAICA 
  Check-in Date: February, 28 2008 | Check-out Date: May, 29 2008 
 The Ocean Club at Jamaica Inn • JAM

 Paradise Island, Nassau, BAHAMAS 
  Check-in Date: February, 28 2008 | Check-out Date: May, 29 2008 
 Harborside at Atlantis • HRA

 Willemstad, CU, NETH. ANTILLES 
  Check-in Date: February, 28 2008 | Check-out Date: May, 29 2008 
 The Sea Aquarium Resort • RCU


----------



## DeniseM (Jan 27, 2007)

PeelBoy said:


> Is it difficult to trade into Harborside one bed room?  I have placed a request last month for a one bedroom anytime in the coming 2 years.  My trader is Sunterra points.



I would think that it would be a difficult exchange because most owners would probably choose to exchange with the SVO - the Starwood owners only net work or rent for big bucks.


----------



## pcgirl54 (Jan 28, 2007)

Hyatt Highlands Carmel is extermely difficult per prior posts to this one. I have never seen it on sightings but one can only hope. 

WSJ-Westin St John is another very difficult trade. I have seen other Westins including Hawaii and Atlantis but not these two.


----------



## GrayFal (Jan 28, 2007)

TravlGrl said:


> I have had a II request in for about a month with no luck so far as I know I am attempting to make a challenging trade.  Am trading a Worldmark 1-bedroom.  Looking at my list, does anyone have an opinion as to which resort I might get into (if any)?  Yes, I know, I am picky.
> 
> Ambergris Caye, San Pedro, BELIZE
> Check-in Date: February, 28 2008 | Check-out Date: May, 29 2008
> ...


Harborside in May is a doable exchange - others here have traded for January and May. Usually these exchanges happened 4-6 months before check-in.
I am not familiar with the other resorts.

To the OP - I have traded into DVC 3 times and The Royals in Cancun 6 times...the trick with the Royals is to request 2 years out although friends have gotten exchanges at 10-12 months as well.


----------



## PeelBoy (Jan 28, 2007)

The Royals in Cancun are never difficult for me.  I have booked 2 weeks for October and November.  Selection throughout the year is plentiful.


----------



## Timesharemogul (Jan 28, 2007)

*OCC is the most difficult*

Ocho Cascados is one that's almost impossible to obtain in exchange. Over the past decade I've tried requesting it at various times for various dates. Currently I'm using a premium 2007 week at the Galleon, which I deposited 1.5-to-2 yrs. early and started that search in 2005 for 2007, and expanded it for 2008, and even now 2009. I've heard that only Marriott or DVC can confirm Ocho Cascados but Galleon trading power is in that league. (And if it's not confirmed this time,I'll RENT there!)
Brian


----------



## rolando (Feb 1, 2007)

*Manhattan Club?*

What about the Manhattan Club in New York?  That seems to be pretty difficult.


----------



## barndweller (Feb 1, 2007)

rolando said:


> What about the Manhattan Club in New York?  That seems to be pretty difficult.



I see sightings from RCI pretty often for Manhattan Club, one bulk bank just a day or two ago.



Timesharemogul said:


> Ocho Cascados is one that's almost impossible to obtain in exchange. Over the past decade I've tried requesting it at various times for various dates. Currently I'm using a premium 2007 week at the Galleon, which I deposited 1.5-to-2 yrs. early and started that search in 2005 for 2007, and expanded it for 2008, and even now 2009. I've heard that only Marriott or DVC can confirm Ocho Cascados but Galleon trading power is in that league. (And if it's not confirmed this time,I'll RENT there!)
> Brian



I have seen this place one time online at II when browsing with a non Marriott Hawaii week. I didn't know about it then or I would have grabbed it. I don't think they get deposited for exchange very often!I certainly wouldn't trade it if I was an owner.


----------



## lamb (Feb 1, 2007)

I think that the problem with exchange ability for Ocho Cascadas is that most owners love to use our weeks and for occasions when they don't, it is very easy to rent so there are probably few units that make it into II. Also, there are only 10 units in the entire resort (9 2BR units, 1 1BR unit) so you are not starting with an abundance of supply.


----------



## tashamen (Feb 2, 2007)

barndweller said:


> I see sightings from RCI pretty often for Manhattan Club, one bulk bank just a day or two ago.



But the OP asked about II, and I think MC would be a tough exchange through II.


----------



## m61376 (Feb 2, 2007)

vacationlover2 said:


> I keep hearing this term on these boards.  Which units are considered tiger traders?  Is my 2BR Aruba Surf one?
> 
> Thanks!



This is requested only second to Maui amongst the Marriott properties. East coasters want Aruba because it has similar weather to Hawaii but is one-third to one-half the travel time. I also bought at the SC because of its trading power (although I enjoyed my trip there so much I am not sure I want to trade it...I think I have been bit by the timeshare bug  )


----------



## Lydlady (Feb 2, 2007)

I can speak from experience and say that Costa Rica has been very difficult.  We requested an exchange back in August 2005 for March 2007 and have not had any luck.  We even said we would take a studio unit.  We had a Marriott Shadow Ridge week deposited with II and have gotten good trades in the past, but no luck here.  It's not a big deal though.  We'll just do a getaway week next time, as there are lots of those available.


----------



## JudyS (Feb 3, 2007)

seema said:


> Obviously, the Disney resorts at Disney World, the Royal resorts at Cancun, and Harborside at Atlantic units are hardest to exchange into?...


I've traded into the DVC four times and see the Cancun Royals online all the time, but have never seen a Harborside unit available.  I put in an ongoing request for one and that didn't work, either.  So, Harborside seems much tougher than the Royals or DVC.  It just seems that II has very little inventory in Nausau, even at plainer resorts.


----------



## barndweller (Feb 3, 2007)

Lydlady said:


> I can speak from experience and say that Costa Rica has been very difficult.  We requested an exchange back in August 2005 for March 2007 and have not had any luck.  We even said we would take a studio unit.  We had a Marriott Shadow Ridge week deposited with II and have gotten good trades in the past, but no luck here.  It's not a big deal though.  We'll just do a getaway week next time, as there are lots of those available.



I remember reading on this board a while back that you can call & use a deposit for something you see listed in Getaways. Does anyone else know about that? Occassionaly I have seen some Getaway stuff that doesn't show up in the exchange list. A recent example was Sunterra in Santa Fe. Plenty of Getaways but no exchanges.



tashamen said:


> But the OP asked about II, and I think MC would be a tough exchange through II.



I agree totally. I do not use RCI but read all the sightings. As many of you know, I am up in the wee hours out here in Ca. checking the II for good exchanges. I have never seen Manhattan Club & have in fact never seen NY City.


----------



## jerseygirl (Feb 3, 2007)

barndweller said:


> I remember reading on this board a while back that you can call & use a deposit for something you see listed in Getaways. Does anyone else know about that? Occassionaly I have seen some Getaway stuff that doesn't show up in the exchange list. A recent example was Sunterra in Santa Fe. Plenty of Getaways but no exchanges.



I haven't studied this at length, but I'm pretty sure that Getaway inventory  contains weeks from two different sources:  developer/partner rental deposits (which will not be available for exchange) and "marketable inventory" (to use an RCI term!).  When Craig from II posted on the old TUG, I'm pretty sure he explained this from time to time. 

I bought a getaway in Rome once; the resort was not, and still is not, available for exchange.  My guess would be that II marketed the weeks for the owner/developer, either by buying it at a fixed price (and selling it for a higher price) or keeping a percentage of the sale.  These are the weeks I've labeled "developer/partner" rental deposits.

Then there are the weeks where there is a huge oversupply (e.g. off season beach weeks), that have historically proven to go unused more often than not.  Those seem to be available for both exchange and rental -- this I "study" from time to time! 

From reading these boards, it seems to me that RCI moves their definition of "marketable inventory" to Extra Vacations without keeping the same weeks available for exchange.  If I find II doing the same thing, I'll drop my membership.  Heck, maybe I'll even volunteer to start the class for the class action lawsuit!


----------



## DVCfan (Feb 3, 2007)

No problem trading into DVC so far at all, as long as I've been flexible.  Still waiting on a Harborside....



seema said:


> Obviously, the Disney resorts at Disney World, the Royal resorts at Cancun, and Harborside at Atlantic units are hardest to exchange into?
> 
> What other resorts are difficult to obtain in exchange, via II?


----------



## mabelline7 (Mar 24, 2007)

Westin St. John, is not only impossible for outsiders to trade into, unless it's hurricane season, but just as hard for owners to trade weeks in


----------



## Yung (Aug 21, 2007)

barndweller said:


> Some out west that are difficult to get either for trading power issues or lack of availability:
> 
> Four Seasons Aviara ...



We just received a confirmation for our exchanged request into the Four Seasons Aviara   We couldn't beleive our good luck, since we have heared that this is a tought trade to land on.

I think what helped our chance of success was that we were willing to accept a 1BR at the Four Seasons Aviara for our 2BR resort in Sanibel. 

We got the 2nd week in June 2008, which I think a good time to be in CA.

Yung

_*Veggy Gifts*
Web site: www.veggygifts.com_


----------

